# Photos of the abandoned townhouses of Admiral’s Row, Brooklyn Navy Yard, New York



## editor (Sep 8, 2014)

I came across these once-magnificent townhouses all slowly falling apart in Brooklyn: 

















http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-abandoned-townhouses-of-admirals-row-brooklyn-navy-yard-new-york/


----------

